# WHO IS P-FURY's #1 GAY?



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Please vote who you think is P-FURY's #1 GAY. All candidates have spread a good amount of GHEY all across the Internetz and deserve to be honored. Vote carefully, this is probably the most important poll that has ever gone down on this site.

*
OUR TOP GAYS ARE:*

E-THUG

RedneckR0nin

Liquid

Central

Baddfish

*
CONGRATULATIONS FELLAS*


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

So far you're in the lead SHE-Thug :rasp:


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Voted.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Wow, a clear winner already..


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

PWNED!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I voted for you Liquid, you know you are my hero.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Voted :laugh:


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

this is a lot like trying to find fiber in a piece of sh*t.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

So are we supposed to vote for the person we really think is gay........or just the one we hate the most? I'm gonna have to sleep on this one. I have a feeling these guys will chime in any min to persuade the voting. LOL A couple of these guys haven't really done anything gay tho?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Its basically just for fun as a JOke hence why i put my own name threr, if u think otherwise u R GHEY!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

suree you did.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Voted,and for who you might ask???Why myself of course!!I love the man meat!!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Mattones said:


> suree you did.


 OMG!!! UR GOING UP 2 NOW!!!!!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

E-THUG said:


> suree you did.


 OMG!!! UR GOING UP 2 NOW!!!!!
[/quote]

You C0ck Sucker. lol

Forgot you could do that


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

E-THUGAY


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

voted

easily.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

The one who seeks out who is gay on here deserves my vote...









it's gay to be looking for gays !


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Nothing like starting a poll that buries yourself in shame. Congratulations on being our "gayest" member, E THUG.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

E-thug should get little gay flags instead of skulls.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Central said:


> Nothing like starting a poll that buries yourself in shame. Congratulations on being our "gayest" member, E THUG.


Holy You changed your name to Central, EXTREMELY GHEY on your part.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

i voted for 02...only since he changed his name


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

And Mattones with, Zero! booyah Gramma!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks to E-Thug for obviously creating this poll to comb the market for prospective lovers.Might as well posted I am queer as the Village People and I need some lovin.So hope you found what you were looking for.By the way just cause I was second doesn't mean I'm open for business bud,like ya but yer not my type"too ghetto formy likings"


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

RedneckR0nin said:


> *Thanks to E-Thug for obviously creating this poll to comb the market for prospective lovers.Might as well posted I am queer as the Village People and I need some lovin.*So hope you found what you were looking for.By the way just cause I was second doesn't mean I'm open for business bud,like ya but yer not my type"too ghetto formy likings"


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Where is all of the above option?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

So the poll was deleted...why?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I think E-thug was afraid of the results..


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hell, I never even saw the poll in the first place!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> So the poll was deleted...why?


I never saw a poll


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

gvrayman said:


> So the poll was deleted...why?


I never saw a poll
[/quote]

e-thug likes to manipulate "poles".







:rasp:


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> So the poll was deleted...why?


I'm guessing it was a limited time gay vote.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

primetime3wise said:


> So the poll was deleted...why?


I never saw a poll
[/quote]

e-thug likes to manipulate "poles".







:rasp:
[/quote]
yeah, but sometimes he prefers for others to persuade the poles into his prime orifice


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

gvrayman said:


> So the poll was deleted...why?


I never saw a poll
[/quote]

I recall seeing one.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

there was a poll, and i voted e-thug. as did about 20 other people.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

hmmm


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

E-Thug wanted The Truth,Well "He can't handle the Truth".He wins the Liberace Rhinestone Glitter Cup!!!


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

this thread sucks


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

by the power invested in me by the members of p-fury, i hereby declare this thread...closed.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

That didn't work too well.......


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

It should now read "P-Fury's #1 Gay(happy) guy" under E-thugs avatar.:laugh:


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Maybe Thug was polling to see who the happiest member was.Like santa or the smurfs type of gay!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

AHAH Jas trying to bring a few LULZ but everyone seems to be a bigger E-THUG than myself


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

I don't care what you're poll say's I'm still not going to be your valentine ethugs.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

That's a crazy rhom too bad its not yours E-Thug







^^^^^^^


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

umm it is click my siggy


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

jmax611 said:


>


This is too rich


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

-NBKK- said:


> That didn't work too well.......


i was kinda shooting for the same effect as michael from the office..when he declared bankruptcy...

"I....declare.....BAAANKRUUUPTCYYYY!!!!"

"michael, just standing up and shouting bankruptcy, doesn't change anything"

"but i declared it....."


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Lol, awesome.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

"E-thug Releases his own music video":


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

DAMN YOU Primetime!!! I had that f*cking song out of my head now I have to deal with it again!! LOL!


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

primetime3wise said:


> "E-thug Releases his own music video":


OOOOOOOOOOh sh!t!!!!!!!no pun intended.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

my younger (straight) brother went to college w/ him, and he had a slight crush on my brother.

PROPS ON THE PRODUCTION VALUE


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Guaranteed E-thug is looking for the uncensored version without the blackouts!!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

cobrafox46 said:


> Guaranteed E-thug is looking for the uncensored version without the blackouts!!


I'll bet he already has it


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

cobrafox46 said:


> Guaranteed E-thug is looking for the uncensored version without the blackouts!!


He probably produced both versions of and has co-write credit


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Guaranteed E-thug is looking for the uncensored version without the blackouts!!


He probably produced both versions of and has co-write credit
[/quote]


----------

